# Casio Madness



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi check this out...........Â£9.99 to Â£276 in six days







still got a day to go.









Apologies if you are one of the bidders







We have seen these before but I can't see how it justifies it's price.









Any one want to enlighten me on these "plastic" watches, I have just bought a Sinn 140 for not much more and thats one solid lump of metal









HAVE A LOOK

MIKE.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> I had the bezel replaced so it has white lettering rather than the gold lettering as the original bezel had...
> 
> new strap fitted (not original Casio) as the original snapped...
> 
> ...


But:



> Overall, it is good example of a rare G-Shock


And it's NOT Friday (well now it is), and maybe we should all get behind the sofa, the Daleks are coming









Some days I wonder if the world has gone mad or I have


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Pieter, I read that with a smile







I just can't believe some one going to pay nearly Â£300 (may be more







) for it.

Mike.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.....sorry I just dont get it ....near Â£300 wots goin on????

I know its each to there own but grief !!

wots that saying about a fool and his money.....?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

We're pretty close to 1st April









PG might already think we're there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see the highest bidder (so far) calls themselves "Taka-poo" seems somehow appropriate


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very strange.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the dw 5200 is the holy grail of g shock collectors apparently and a mate of mine has one, you may remember me posting here before about it, and he wares it every day for work, he's the one with the fake sub as well!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

The price of this auction is typical for this model of G-Shock. From 1984, this was the second ever G-Shock. Most had silver colour buttons, but a rarer version (as per this auction) had gold buttons and script on the bezel. This version was made in much fewer numbers. NOS examples have sold for nearer Â£1000









When G-Shocks first came out, they weren't popular in Japan, and if it hadn't been for US purchases the G-Shock range would probably not have survived.

The Japanese colectors are now buying the earlier models, hence the high prices. The Japanese are very keen when it comes to wristwatches and collecting in general, so whilst the price does seem high for "just a digital watch", I'm not surprised by it. When they decide to collect, they don't do things by half









Foggy


----------

